
TechCrunch: Get Smart, Play Lumosity (and take a fun IQ test) - myoung8
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/31/get-smart-play-lumosity/
======
myoung8
I wonder if there are any structural differences between entrepreneurs and
people in other professions...

Feel free to post what you get on the tests (which are actually kind of fun to
take).

